# Huron



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

I was there over the weekend and lots of action on eyes. Was there last night and caught 1, foul hooked 2 others. Only saw a handful caught.

I was down there trying to cast plugs for my first steelhead.


----------



## CodySedlar (Dec 12, 2010)

My brother lives up on the Huron in Dexter (Ann Arbor) and I am just wondering what makes it up this far? trying to take my nephews fishing!

thanks guys!


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

That far up is mainly smallmouth, carp, maybe some pike. I fly fished up near dexter for some good smallmouth action

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

CodySedlar said:


> My brother lives up on the Huron in Dexter (Ann Arbor) and I am just wondering what makes it up this far? trying to take my nephews fishing!
> 
> thanks guys!


You will find a few walleye here and there as well. Between Barton and the dam at portage lake that is.


----------



## CodySedlar (Dec 12, 2010)

I went out today for a little bit...just casting a white mr. twister for smallies...that works for me very well in the raisin river...water might be too cold still. I saw some suckers and some smaller carp...I might set up a bottom rig and take my nephews down there.


----------

